# Branding vs ink stamp



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to start marking my products with a logo. I am leaning towards a branding iron versus an ink stamp. However, I decided to ask before I commit.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I brand mine ink can be sanded off and replaced with there own. sading of a burned one is very hard with out leaveing big dip.
Chuck


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Double post? I commented on the other one.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52733


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm with Dallas, double post, I also left comment on the other one.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Double post is being blamed on my cell phone. Sorry.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

won't go to the other one. Do you have your logo? I checked into this awhile ago in my more illusion/delusion days. LOL! Since you are doing a more rugged western style I'm thinking a real branding iron…LOL! but they do have electric. heating elements.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sure you are aware that LV sells branding iron if that's what you are looking for:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32190&cat=1,43456,43462,32190
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32191&cat=1,43456,43462


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd go with the branding iron. Several years ago when our daughter was young I helped her make a sliding top box for her Mom. She decorated the outside with felt pens before we finished it with polyurethane and it looked great. Fast forward a few years and some of the lettering in certain colors completely disappeared just leaving blank spaces. Can't happen with a branding iron.
Mike


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

check out these, http://steelhandstamps.com/Hand_Stamps.html

There is a thread posted here, http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?207012-Stamps-for-marking-wood


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I use a self inking stamp on the unfinished bottom of my projects. Put a lot of info on the items than just a mark or name. I include my name, phone number, website and my tag line on each piece. I want people to be able to contact me for another purchase , refer a friend or make a repair. Not to mention speed. The stamp is always ready as it doesn't have to heat up. The stamp doesn't cool off so production can keep going.

Most important feature is the amount of info for the customer to contact me later with. No card to hang onto, just look on the bottom of the piece.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not a high-production woodworker, so I burn in my own logo (and year) on the underside of the piece. So, in addition to the piece being hand crafted, the signature/mark is also.

My stuff will never be collected, it's just fun to mark the piece before giving it/selling it.

Best of luck in your search, Monte.


----------



## williamlee (May 10, 2014)

Branding is better than of ink stamp.. this will give you a unique and relatively legitimate company brand. When deciding of product or brand names, I suggest that you use some naming generator tool or check some business start up tips for product naming that are available online. Check eatmywords.com articles found at Amazon, this will help you to your branding needs. I have used it too.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Like Puzzleman says. Pragmatically, a stamp is almost as nice,
cheaper, easier to use and if you run the numbers on people
who call you vs. the time invested in making the mark, perhaps
a more prudent choice.

A clear label may be almost as effective in most products,
but not cutting boards.

A business card can be glued to the underside of a case
piece. I had a 100 year old vanity with some sort of intact
paper document glued into it somewhere that was
still legible. It was in German.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker (Nov 1, 2013)

I've signed in markers and ink for years. I've just recently decided to try a branding iron .

I had my logo made using an artist on Fivver. http://www.fiverr.com/freckleonmypalm/draw-whatever-you-request-on-a-bristol-artist-trading-card. She does great work to make sure you get what you want and for $5 - $10

Then went to Etsy to have the brand made. https://www.etsy.com/listing/169800642/custom-branding-irons-for-branding-on?ref=listing-shop-header-0

I sent him my info yesterday and in 23 hours it was mailed out. Now that's service! I'm excited to get it and try it out.

Edit*. (Just noticed how old the OP was).

Monty - did you ever end up getting a brand or logo figured out? I love seeing how people make their mark on their creations.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Could you cut your logo in sheet metal and use an electric wood burning tool like a stencil?


----------



## leeman (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you tried digital black and white for branding using ink stamp instead? Try see samples from http://www.digiteksf.com/digital-black-white-copies/.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't sell anything commercially and couldn't justify the cost of a logo on a branding iron, so I went with a rubber stamp for ~ $8. As long as you stamp it prior to the final clear coat it holds up great.


----------



## erivine (Mar 29, 2016)

You might want to read this blog http://eatmywords.com/blog/ how to use unique and competitive product or brand name.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> I use a self inking stamp on the unfinished bottom of my projects. Put a lot of info on the items than just a mark or name. I include my name, phone number, website and my tag line on each piece. I want people to be able to contact me for another purchase , refer a friend or make a repair. Not to mention speed. The stamp is always ready as it doesn t have to heat up. The stamp doesn t cool off so production can keep going.
> 
> Most important feature is the amount of info for the customer to contact me later with. No card to hang onto, just look on the bottom of the piece.
> 
> ...


----------

